# Erythromycin for Swim Bladder?



## FishHead

I have a calico moor that has swim bladder disease. I have him quarantined and am only feeding him frozen peas.. I have the new issue of Aquarium fish that had an article about using triple sulfa or erythromycin to help with swim bladder. has anyone used these before or even know if they work or have any side effects to worry about?

When i look closely at the side of my fish, you can see a darker shade of something in his belly. could this be fish waste that is built up or something worse? thanks in advance.

here is a link for the erythromycin
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1


----------



## Guest

I believe Erythromycin will only help if its a bacterial infection causing the swim bladder problems. If its a parasite, erythromycin will probably be useless.
Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but i think erythromycin is only for bacterial infections...


----------



## Christine

Antibiotics for bacterial, yes.

I believe erythromycin is even more specifically for gram-positive bacteria.


----------



## FishHead

do you feel it would be beneficial or helpful with swim bladder?


----------



## TheOldSalt

No, not really. In fact, not many antibiotics would be helpful for swimbladder problems, since such problems are only rarely caused by infections.


----------



## FishHead

thanks for the feedback...i have been feeding him pees, only one time a day. any other suggestions to help rid of swim bladder?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Epsom salt. I'm sure a quick googling of it can get you a good recipie for an epsom salt treatment for swimbladders.
The peas are a good idea, too.
It could well be an infection, of course, so don't rule it out completely. Just don't treat for it just yet.


----------



## FishHead

i have aquarium salt, which i thought of trying. good idea?


----------



## TheOldSalt

not AS good by far, but almost better than nothing.


----------

